# Fish Bites



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys not sure if you have tried these as an addition to soft plastics. They WORK! I tried them last week' 1/8 oz. jighead no lure and a shrimp fish bite. Just wanted to see if they attracted fish.

Well they did I caught several small trout and a small red on it. I have not used it in an all day lure throwing application yet, but I will on the 12th down in East Matagorda bay,Tx. Anyway just wanted to give you guys a heads up on something that may improve your day:letsdrink


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

What nobody likes these things but me?:moon

Just kidding, maybe they are a texas thing:doh


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been on the lookout for the fish bites since I saw them featured in the Florida Fishing Report. Can you buy them locally or are they only thru the internet?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I get em at Walmart & Academy


----------

